# Do older Chloe bags have a serial # inside them?



## bagaholicgirl

_I won a bag on Ebay - turns out it doesn't have a serial number inside the bag. It's a style I have never seen and it looks older. Do all bags have a serial number inside? Thanks._


----------



## bag*mad*bags

i know some of the older silverados dont have serial numbers, which bag is it?


----------



## Haniel

I bought a Chloe Square Tote Bag at net-a-porter.com in the year 2006. And this bag is also without a number.


----------



## Haniel

The Silverado and the Paddy have serial numbers. The brown Tote Bag not.


----------



## Lescoy

*Hi - If you can tell me which bag it is - or post a photo that would be really useful. Some of the older bags - don't have a datecode inside - so it really does depend on the bag - New bags ALL have the datecode inside - 

Can you post a photo of the bag please? That should help to give me the idea of style/year. The one which Haniel has posted - the Ascot style - some of those didn't have the datecode inside - HOWEVER - its best if we can fully put your mind at rest
*


----------



## Mephisto

What year did Chloe start using serial numbers please ??
My Chloe has been authenticated but it has no serial number.
Many thanks to you all !!


----------



## Lescoy

Mephisto said:


> What year did Chloe start using serial numbers please ??
> My Chloe has been authenticated but it has no serial number.
> Many thanks to you all !!



*Some 2004 bags have datecodes - its not a serial number - as its not bag specific. Earlier than that - there were no datecodes as far as I'm aware. So your bag could be from 2004 or earlier, but without seeing it - I couldn't say.*


----------



## Enigma56

Hi girls,

I was recently gifted a Chloe bag and I'm trying to figure out if it's authentic or not. I've searched high and low and can't find a serial number (but I do know this bag is a few years old so that may be the reason). 

Can anyone help me identify the model? (sorry for the poor quality pics, they're taken with my iPad, I'll take clearer pictures with my camera tomorrow).

Any idea what marks I should be looking for on a model without a serial number?

Thanks!


----------



## Enigma56

pics


----------



## Lescoy

Enigma56 said:


> pics



*Please post this in the Authenticate This Chloe Thread - but please also post further photos. These aren't clear enough - rather blurred, so its not possible to see the detailing.

Need to see the Chloe stamp on the padlock, underside of the padlock. Any engraving on hardware. Inner heatstamp.

Post these photos in the Authenticate This Chloe Thread - and we will be able to help.

http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe-sh...please-read-rules-use-format-post-588674.html
*


----------



## Enigma56

Lescoy said:


> *Please post this in the Authenticate This Chloe Thread - but please also post further photos. These aren't clear enough - rather blurred, so its not possible to see the detailing.
> 
> Need to see the Chloe stamp on the padlock, underside of the padlock. Any engraving on hardware. Inner heatstamp.
> 
> Post these photos in the Authenticate This Chloe Thread - and we will be able to help.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe-sh...please-read-rules-use-format-post-588674.html
> *



Thank you very much, will do. Where do I find the heat stamp?

Thanks!


----------



## Lescoy

Enigma56 said:


> Thank you very much, will do. Where do I find the heat stamp?
> 
> Thanks!



*It should be inside the purse - CHLOE should be stamped in there on possibly a circular leather piece. This isn't a vintage item by the way.*


----------



## julie milanovic

Hi I have a EPI Gold Chain Chloe bag without serial tags I think it come out in 1994 would it be genuine thanku


----------



## julie milanovic

julie milanovic said:


> Hi I have a EPI Gold Chain Chloe bag without serial tags I think it come out in 1994 would it be genuine thanku


----------

